# where theres smoke, theres flavor



## dano126 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello all...new to the smoking world.  The wife wanted me to open a Christmas present early so we could use it on some party food.  I guess she thought  I could just throw some meat on, light it up and BOOM! you got smoked meat! 

I have a Trails Embers smoker.  Looks a little like R2D2.  I used it twice now.   I have been looking online at the different ways of doing things and its starting to get overwelming!

My first was a plank of salmon, which turned out pretty good.   So I tried my hand at some chicken thighs today...not so good.  Couldn't get the temperature to stay up to desired range.  I have a lot of practicing to do.  I figured that.

Oh well, I guess Rome wasn't built in a day, so I"ll just keep trying.

have a good day allL


----------



## wyonick (Dec 21, 2016)

I like this guy! You have to admire wives and their ability to think we can make things happen!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

It will get easier!

I promise!

Al


----------



## derek fry (Dec 22, 2016)

I just purchased the Ember Trails Triple Function Dome Smoker, any tips on this product. I know almost everything we buy now is made in China, I am hoping this one is better than most. Looking for tips. Thanks. Derek


----------



## gary s (Dec 23, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cloudy but nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of               great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## fathertime500 (Feb 15, 2017)

20170212_153701 by Eric and Candi Henley, on Flickr

 Omit the waterpan . Im using a aluminum foil 12x12 pan placed on the bottom shelf.


----------



## fathertime500 (Feb 15, 2017)

32870506635_1473d0782d_z (1).jpg



__ fathertime500
__ Feb 15, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. 

  And now you begin your new addiction!!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. 

  And now you begin your new addiction!!!!


----------

